# FreeSat from Sky - can you get it in Ireland?



## RMCF (25 Nov 2009)

Although I live in Ireland I have a UK Sky card.

Due to the amount of rubbish on it, and the high price, I am considering cancelling my contract and getting a £20 FreeSat from Sky card from them. I'm guessing I will lose my RTEs which I currently get.

If so, I was wondering if I use my Irish address can I get a similar card, and if so, does it have the RTEs available on it?


----------



## hansov (25 Nov 2009)

Afraid not. AFAIK RTE is only available on the Sky platform if you pay a subscription to Sky. FreeSat cards are only available to UK addresses and give the holder access to the FreeSat channels which do not include RTE or any Irish station.


----------



## RMCF (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks for that hansov.

Disappointed to hear that. I do have a roof aerial that I used to use to get RTE via analogue, but I got Magic Eye installed and there was only room for either that cable or the RTE cable from the roof in the conduits in the wall behind the TV, so I told the guy to forget about the RTE aerial as I get it thru Sky anyway!!

Ah well, I guess if I go with FreeSat or Freeview then the Magic Eye will have to go, simply reattaching the roof aerial.


Edit: another question, if I cancel my Sports package (currently £41 or £42 per month) and just go with the basic Sky package (think its £20) will that leave my RTE channels still decoded?


----------



## hansov (25 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> Edit: another question, if I cancel my Sports package (currently £41 or £42 per month) and just go with the basic Sky package (think its £20) will that leave my RTE channels still decoded?


 I don't know but perhaps you could check-out the Sky website on what packages are available and at what cost.


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> Edit: another question, if I cancel my Sports package (currently £41 or £42 per month) and just go with the basic Sky package (think its £20) will that leave my RTE channels still decoded?


 
Yes, basic package includes the Irish channels.
Leo


----------



## RMCF (25 Nov 2009)

Leo said:


> Yes, basic package includes the Irish channels.
> Leo



Even if your card is registered at an NI address?


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> Even if your card is registered at an NI address?


 
I would assume NI addresses get the UK package, so no RTE, but I don't know for sure.
Leo


----------



## RMCF (25 Nov 2009)

I have an NI card and do get the RTEs (except for things like football, which is scrambled).

Thats why I'm wondering if I drop down to FreeSat from Sky are the RTE channels scrambled again.


----------

